
Saturn's Moon Enceladus Has a Warm Ocean, Could Have Life - SimplyUseless
http://www.popularmechanics.com/space/deep-space/a14507/enceladus-saturn-moon-ocean/
======
mark_integerdsv
The universe is wider than we can accurately calculate. Could have life.

------
thomasatethose
wow, I hope we find life. that would the beginning of a new age. think it
would be like star trek

